# Wet feet?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have read in Caprine Books and on websites that it is best not to let the goat stand in damp places----but it's FALL right now and so my pen is wet---the goat's feet do get wet almost 80% of the time with the remaining ten percent they spend in their shed. What do you think?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its wet around here too. We have a bunch of cinder blocks all over the place for them to stand on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is true......... you shouldn't let them stand in mud pits or wet places all the time.......it could lead to hoof rot and other bad things......  
I have found putting down boards ...or something they can stand or lay on helps to get them away from that situation....staying in the barn isn't fun especially when you may a really nice day....and they have to stand in yuck.......and believe me... it does help and they use it and appreciate it very much....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having a horendous time with mud up here also. I have a covered area that they are all piling into, but I feel so guilty. Best thing I can say would be to check their hooves as much as possible and keep them trimmed up. That way the mud and water does not get trapped in there and cause hoof rott


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ....Allison  ..be sure to keep up with the trimmings.... it is crucial...especially if they are always in the wet...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We're not having a hard time with that yet. . . . One thing we use is cedar-tow shavings or pine shavings. We buy the cedar in bales and it works so well. We do not cover a lot of ground with it but only the areas that are "high-traffic". Mostly outside the barn door.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

See when my Dad made the pen, he was smart . . .he put down pea gravel, so even though the pen would get wet . . .NO MUD! So I am having no problem with mud, just wet . . .but they stand outside most of the time or in the corners were it is not so wet . . .but I am watching their feet. (like crazy . . .) But it's not like flood water or anything, just like where they step water comes up like out of a sponge. . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds to me Talitha that your pens would benefit from a few large flat stones...they won't sink because you have the gravel and no mud...and your goats will enjoy them too.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes! I might look into that . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The stones will allow them to step but they won't have the "sponge" issue...and rocks should be easy to come by if you have a stream running close by...or you can just get those "patio" or sidewalk pavers made from concrete.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, you shouldn't let goats stand in damp areas, we have big rocks in our pens and houses that they like to jump up on plus the ledges of the barn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As of now mine still have to cross a wet yard but they have a slide with a platform table as well as a big solid dirt pile and the barn...so far so good...will be adding rocks as I can


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have thrown old plywood out there but it is slippery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We have thrown old plywood out there but it is slippery


 that is very true...we usually put sand and gravel on top of it.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

does the plywood start to disinegrate? I asked hubby to put some out and he said that "I was crazy - that it would not last and I would be wasting money"?????? What do you all think that have done this?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Putting sand on it... :doh: Toth that never occured me! Thanks!
Fact I could probably nail some old roofing to them. :leap: See you woke my brain up! Weeeee look out!

Kelebek we just use whatever junky stuff happens to be laying around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Putting sand on it... :doh: Toth that never occured me! Thanks!


You are very welcome....  :leap: :hug:


----------

